# disk error on squid



## neo_leopard (Jun 14, 2009)

proxy squid i used is always restart. then stop. when i look in log i get this error.

```
storeDiskdSend OPEN: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
storeDiskdSend: msgsnd: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
assertion failed: diskd/store_io_diskd.c:565: "++send_errors < 100"
```
i use 250gig hdd i split the for caching 10 gig each on squid i use setting

```
cache_dir diskd /cache0 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache1 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache2 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache3 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache4 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache5 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache6 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache7 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache8 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache9 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache10 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache11 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /cache12 6900 18 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
```
ram 1 gig ddr1.
help me please


----------



## neo_leopard (Jun 14, 2009)

i try to recompile kernel and squid again and i get error

```
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Starting Squid Cache version 2.7.STABLE6 for i386-unknown-freebsd7.0...
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Process ID 16658
2009/06/14 12:16:12| With 11095 file descriptors available
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Using kqueue for the IO loop
2009/06/14 12:16:12| DNS Socket created at 0.0.0.0, port 49764, FD 6
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Adding nameserver 192.168.100.101 from /etc/resolv.conf
2009/06/14 12:16:12| logfileOpen: opening log /var/log/squid/access.log
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Unlinkd pipe opened on FD 11
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Swap maxSize 91852800 + 786432 KB, estimated 0 objects
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Target number of buckets: 356304
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Using 524288 Store buckets
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Max Mem  size: 786432 KB
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Max Swap size: 91852800 KB
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Store logging disabled
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache0 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache1 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache2 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache3 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache4 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache5 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache6 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache7 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache8 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache9 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| Rebuilding storage in /cache10 (DIRTY)
2009/06/14 12:16:12| storeDiskdInit: msgget: (28) No space left on device
FATAL: msgget failed
Squid Cache (Version 2.7.STABLE6): Terminated abnormally.
CPU Usage: 0.031 seconds = 0.008 user + 0.023 sys
Maximum Resident Size: 5280 KB
Page faults with physical i/o: 0
```


----------



## vivek (Jun 14, 2009)

> 2009/06/14 12:16:12| storeDiskdInit: msgget: (28) No space left on device



You are running out of disk space. Remove unwanted files especially purge squid cache by deleting files or using squid client. df and du command will provide info about disk space usage and estimate file space usage respectively.


----------



## neo_leopard (Jun 14, 2009)

i think the problem is not because i need to purge the data. when i use "*df -h*" coomand it show


```
/dev/ad6s2d    9.5G    546M    8.2G     6%    /cache0
/dev/ad6s2e    9.5G    572M    8.1G     6%    /cache1
/dev/ad6s3g    9.5G    593M    8.1G     7%    /cache10
/dev/ad6s3h    9.5G    616M    8.1G     7%    /cache11
/dev/ad6s3a    9.5G    537M    8.2G     6%    /cache12
/dev/ad6s2f    9.5G    554M    8.2G     6%    /cache2
/dev/ad6s2g    9.5G    535M    8.2G     6%    /cache3
/dev/ad6s2h    9.5G    574M    8.1G     6%    /cache4
/dev/ad6s2a    9.5G    532M    8.2G     6%    /cache5
/dev/ad6s2b    9.5G    566M    8.1G     6%    /cache6
/dev/ad6s3d    9.5G    578M    8.1G     6%    /cache7
/dev/ad6s3e    9.5G    569M    8.1G     6%    /cache8
/dev/ad6s3f    9.5G    627M    8.1G     7%    /cache9
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

How big are the swap.state files? Squid will try to regenerate them when reinitialising 'dirty' cache directories, which means there will be a second swap.state file being built in place, which can be as big as the original. If there's no room for that second swap.state file, cleaning will fail and squid will terminate.

Any other partition full, like /tmp or /var/log?


----------



## neo_leopard (Jun 14, 2009)

```
/dev/ad6s1a    496M    209M    247M    46%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad6s3b    9.5G     36K    8.7G     0%    /cache
/dev/ad6s2d    9.5G    546M    8.2G     6%    /cache0
/dev/ad6s2e    9.5G    572M    8.1G     6%    /cache1
/dev/ad6s3g    9.5G    593M    8.1G     7%    /cache10
/dev/ad6s3h    9.5G    616M    8.1G     7%    /cache11
/dev/ad6s3a    9.5G    537M    8.2G     6%    /cache12
/dev/ad6s2f    9.5G    554M    8.2G     6%    /cache2
/dev/ad6s2g    9.5G    535M    8.2G     6%    /cache3
/dev/ad6s2h    9.5G    574M    8.1G     6%    /cache4
/dev/ad6s2a    9.5G    532M    8.2G     6%    /cache5
/dev/ad6s2b    9.5G    566M    8.1G     6%    /cache6
/dev/ad6s3d    9.5G    578M    8.1G     6%    /cache7
/dev/ad6s3e    9.5G    569M    8.1G     6%    /cache8
/dev/ad6s3f    9.5G    627M    8.1G     7%    /cache9
/dev/ad6s4d     47G    4.0K     44G     0%    /data
/dev/ad6s4e     40G     71M     36G     0%    /ext
/dev/ad6s1e    3.3G    1.5G    1.5G    50%    /usr
/dev/ad6s1d    496M     66M    390M    14%    /var
```

i think /var/log almost full. i allready check on swap state its only 6.9mb. is there is a way to make it clean.
is there is way to uninstall squids using ports using "*make fetch package install*".


----------



## vivek (Jun 14, 2009)

neo_leopard said:
			
		

> ```
> i think /var/log almost full. i allready check on swap state its only 6.9mb. is there is a way to make it clean.
> is there is way to uninstall squids using ports using "[B]make fetch package install[/B]".[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## neo_leopard (Jun 15, 2009)

it still show error but its different.


```
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend: msgsnd: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend WRITE: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeSwapOutFileClosed: dirno 4, swapfile 00000061, errflag=-1
        (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend: msgsnd: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend UNLINK: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend: msgsnd: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeDiskdSend WRITE: (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
2009/06/15 16:18:12| storeSwapOutFileClosed: dirno 6, swapfile 00000061, errflag=-1
        (35) Resource temporarily unavailable
```

i allready delete *"/var/log"* and create the squid folder.
is there is away make the partition clean.


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you read what I posted earlier? Stop squid and go to each /cache?? dir and delete everything using rm command. Run above squid command.


----------



## neo_leopard (Jun 15, 2009)

i allready purge the cache. why i allready assign 6.9g for caching. why its only store 500 mb it show full at log.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe the problem is not disk space, but diskd itself. To use diskd you need kernel modifications (you may get away with changing stuff in sysctl.conf/loader.conf nowadays). Try changing diskd to ufs or aufs and see if that works.


----------

